
Releasing BadgerDB v2.0 - cube2222
https://blog.dgraph.io/post/releasing-badger-v2/
======
cube2222
Just wanted to call out and thank the badger authors for a great key value
store! :)

I'm using badger at work (for an event aggregation system), and I've been able
to get a throughput of 200k writes per second without any tuning on a single
machine (4 SSD's on raid 0).

We're also planning on using it for OctoSQL[1] and are basing all our exactly-
once streaming efforts on Badger transactions. (we'll see how that pans out in
the future!).

[1]:
[https://github.com/cube2222/octosql](https://github.com/cube2222/octosql)

~~~
campoy
That's great to hear! Let us know if you need any support with Badger

